# Colorant for bubble bars???



## my2scents (Mar 17, 2011)

This is confusing to me & I've seen ALOT of differnt info.
I have POP micas on hand & would love to use those but how??? Mix with surfactant or oils & Pour? or mix dry with dry ingrediants ?
 Can I even use Micas?
 What about food coloring????
Alot of folks have said the liquid colorants that are premixed with glycerine don't mix in well.
 Lakes dyes?
 Looks like alot that are listed on Etsy do use Micas,
thoughts anyone?


----------



## krissy (Mar 18, 2011)

i used my regular soap color that i got from celestial colors before they went out of business and i mixed it in with my dry ingredients. i just put the drops in the bowl then poured my wet ingredients on top then mixed. my color came out nice and even.


----------



## SudsyKat (Mar 18, 2011)

I have heard people say that micas are a nightmare when used in products that go in the bathtub (they can leave a ring of color that you have to scrub out). I can't offer advice from personal experience, but that's what I've heard. The LaBomb colorants from Brambleberry work great for bath bombs and you only need a few drops. I wonder if those might be good for bubble bars too.


----------



## krissy (Mar 18, 2011)

my colors are like the consistency and look of food color only made to color soap, i only use a few drops too...


----------



## agriffin (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes, don't use mica.  You'll end up with a mess in the tub.  

LaBombs from BB are good, you can even use the FD&C LabColors.  I've used Lakes from TKB with great success.

http://www.tkbtrading.com/item.php?item_id=692&page=3


----------



## SudsyKat (Mar 22, 2011)

Update: I tried the LaBomb colorants in bubble bars this weekend and I didn't really like the result (very spotty). However, I'm thinking that if I first mix the colorant into my liquid ingredient (a surfactant), it will distribute much more evenly. I'll try that next time.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2011)

SudsyKat said:
			
		

> I have heard people say that micas are a nightmare when used in products that go in the bathtub (they can leave a ring of color that you have to scrub out). I can't offer advice from personal experience, but that's what I've heard. The LaBomb colorants from Brambleberry work great for bath bombs and you only need a few drops. I wonder if those might be good for bubble bars too.




i used micas in my bath bombs, it was a disaster. i spent forever scrubbing that out. all of the bombs ended up in my toilet (which i then had to scrub as well). so from personal experience i dont recommend it.


----------

